# Computer Vision Syndrome



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2013)

I've never worked a job that demanded computer use, and my online time at home is limited.  I've notice with my new computer though, I'm using my magnifying readers almost constantly.  I already have the view set at 125%, so going higher is not an option.  My vision is not that bad, never needed prescription glasses. and just renewed my drivers license and passed the eye test with no trouble...but the computer screen sometimes seems too bright and irritating.  Here's a short article about it...http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0309/computer.html


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 24, 2013)

For the most part, I've been making my living on computers since the days of the IBM System 32. 

While it was surprise to me, in my mid-30's, that I thought I was losing my eyesight, it was no surprise to the opthamologist that my eyes had deteriorated "far ahead of time".

Meaning, I was not going blind - lol lol  But my eyes were at least ten years ahead of themselves with the issues they were going to develop anyway.  All because of having my nose stuck in a computer screen every day for eight hours.   Back then, when the eye doctor told you to look away from that cheesy 15" monitor, you had to sneak taking a break because employers didn't want to hear "my eyes need a rest" bulls**t; at least that's how they saw it.

I have worn glasses since I was 12 thanks to astigmatism and being near-sighted but things really went down hill quick when I got my first office job on a computer - lol

I probably should've stayed with General Motors wiring division making harnesses but then, I probably would have ended up with all kinds of leg issues.  I think it was Poison that sang "Every Rose Has Its Thorn"; so does every job


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2013)

I've noticed a definite change in my eyes since I chained myself to the keyboard, but I "see" it as being part of the price every writer pays. I do my eye exercises, take frequent breaks and once a week I have a young lady come in to massage my orbs.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 24, 2013)

Hard for me to say. I have used computers since around 1980 and wear glasses but I have worn glasses since I was 4 years old! My eyes do get tired from long periods of computer use (and reading in general) but whenever I get my vision checked I always tell them I work with computers and they adjust my prescription accordingly.


----------

